# Can't post image from my PC?



## shesulsa (Jul 28, 2004)

I apologize if I missed a thread or instructions on inserting images to a post, but...I missed a thread or instructions on inserting images to a post.:idunno:

 Could I get some help please?  :asian:  I promise it's not vulgar.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 28, 2004)

Image uploads are only available to Supporting members due to storage concerns.
Info on becoming one is here: http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml  but the page has the rate wrong.  It should be $12/year. not $18.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Pale Rider (Jul 31, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I apologize if I missed a thread or instructions on inserting images to a post, but...I missed a thread or instructions on inserting images to a post.:idunno:
> 
> Could I get some help please? :asian: I promise it's not vulgar.


There are ways that you can post images in any forum by simply getting an account for free with http://www.photobucket.com where you can upload your images there and simply copy the code to the forum you want....

For example:


----------



## Pale Rider (Apr 15, 2005)

*As found per rules in Martial Talk:*


> 8 Image Sources
> When posting images on the forum, it is acceptable to post images that are coming from one of the following sources:
> - direct link to your personal computer or server
> _- linked to your personal account from an image provider (i.e. Photo Bucket)_
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2005)

Which was added after careful consideration, research, and being slipped a couple bucks by the Vorlon God Booji.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Could I get some help please?  :asian:  I promise it's not vulgar.


How disappointing... 

If you want to email it to me, I can probably put it up somewhere.


----------

